# ACNH Guide On Hybrids



## Khaelis

*I highly recommend bookmarking this thread, as it gets lost very quickly!

Also, if you have any questions, feel free to reply and tag me (@Khaelis) in your post, or send me a DM/Conversation. 
I'll respond as soon as I am able.*


*Hello, and welcome to my guide on hybrids for Animal Crossing: New Horizons! *​
The name's Khaelis and I am really obsessed with hybrids, and after seeing various datamined information and guides on YouTube, paired with less than accurate information being spread on the forums at times, I decided this guide needed to be made.

This guide will cover the basic methods of obtaining every hybrid colour for each species of flower currently in Animal Crossing: New Horizons and will be updated when required if new flower species are added in the future via a game update. This guide will also cover some basic mechanics and some tips and tricks.
​If you see any errors such as information error, spelling error, etc, please notify me by leaving a comment on this guide, by opening up a conversation with me, or leaving a message on my profile!

Additionally, please leave a comment to add to the discussion! Not only will this bump the thread so more people can see it, a conversation on hybrids never hurts!

Well then... Let's get into the guide!

★ Mechanics ★​Before I get into the flowers, I would like to briefly mention a very handy tool for hybrid breeding:








						Flower Breeding Simulator
					

A fancy tool to simulate flower breeding and pattern performance.




					gardenscience.ac
				




This tool lets you see how the genetics work (in number format) and lets you mess around to see what you're actually doing.
​First off, I'll cover some basic mechanics of hybrids, namely how they work and how you can increase your odds of a successful day of hybrid breeding.

In Animal Crossing: New Horizons, a new mechanic was added related to watering flowers. When you have a visitor to your island, either by online multiplayer or local multiplayer (not same console files, AKA other human residents of your island) and those visitors water your flowers, you gain increased odds of hybrids for the flowers they watered, and you even get visual changes to the sparkles your flowers have when you water them yourself depending on how many unique visitors have watered them.

*The following chart will cover the bonuses:*


Unique VisitorIncrease in Hybrid GrowthVisual EffectPlayer or rainy weather​*+5%*​*Regular white sparkle*​One​*+20%*​*Regular white sparkle*​Two​*+30%*​*Regular white sparkle*​Three​*+45%*​*Silver/blue sparkles*​Four​*+60%*​*Silver/blue sparkles*​Five​*+75%*​*Iridescent golden sparkles*​
Ignore the random colours, it looked yucky in all black...​Secondly, a second new mechanic has been added to Animal Crossing: New Horizons which I personally call *Hybrid Cloning*.

If the chosen flower is watered without a flower of the same species in its surrounding tiles, the chosen flower will have a chance to pollinate itself, creating a perfect identical clone of itself on one of the surrounding tiles. This duplicate hybrid will have the exact same genetics as the flower it was cloned from. This mechanic is incredibly useful in certain methods of hybrid breeding, namely blue roses and certain multi-step hybrid flowers such as purple pansies or green mums.

Additionally, all flowers are able to breed on Stage 3 of growth, the budding stage which is the stage just before the flower blooms into a fully grown flower. Flowers do not need to be fully grown in order to spawn hybrids!


★ Hybrids Section ★​*★ Hybrid Garden Layouts*
This is just a quick little section to direct you to a very helpful video guide by YouTube creator DazzaBound, where he has uploaded a video guide on hybrid garden layouts. Please refer to his helpful guide (and give it a like!) on these various layouts!








★ *Species: Cosmos *
All _*red, yellow and white cosmos*_ listed in this chart are assumed to be from *cosmos seed bags* unless stated otherwise, such as (Hybrid) offspring.

*The following chart lists the basic combinations to obtain all cosmos hybrids:*


Flower 1Flower 2ProductPercentage*Red Cosmos*​*Yellow Cosmos*​*Orange Cosmos*​*100%*​*White Cosmos*​*Red Cosmos*​*Pink Cosmos*​*100%*​*Orange Cosmos*​*Orange Cosmos*​*Black Cosmos*​*6.25%*​


*★ Species: Lilies*
All_* red, yellow and white lilies*_ listed in this chart are assumed to be from *lily seed bags* unless stated otherwise, such as (Hybrid) offspring.

*The following chart lists the basic combinations to obtain all lily hybrids:*


Flower 1Flower 2ProductPercentage*Red Lily*​*Yellow Lily*​*Orange Lily*​*50%*​*Red Lily*​*Red Lily*​*Black Lily 
Pink Lily*​*25%
 25%*​*Red Lily*​*White Lily*​_*Pink Lily*_​*50%*​


*★ Species: Tulips*
All *red, yellow and white tulips* listed in this chart are assumed to be from *tulip seed bags* unless stated otherwise, such as (Hybrid) offspring.

*The following chart lists the basic combinations to obtain all tulip hybrids:*


*Flower 1**Flower 2*ProductPercentage*Red Tulip*​*Yellow Tulip*​*Orange Tulip*​*50%*​*Red Tulip*​*Red Tulip*​*Black Tulip*​*25%*​*Red Tulip*​*White Tulip*​*Pink Tulip*​*50%*​*Orange Tulip*​*Orange Tulip*​*Purple Tulip*
*Black Tulip*​*6.25%
 18.75%*​


*★ *_*Species: Pansies*_
All *red, yellow and white pansies* listed in this chart are assumed to be from *pansy seed bags* unless staged otherwise, such as (Hybrid) offspring.

*The following chart lists the basic combinations to obtain all pansy hybrids:*


Flower 1Flower 2ProductPercentage*Red Pansy*​*Yellow Pansy*​*Orange Pansy*​*100%*​*White Pansy*​*White Pansy*​*Blue Pansy*​*25%*​*Red Pansy*​*Blue Pansy*​*Red Pansy (Hybrid)*​*100%*​*Red Pansy (Hybrid)*​*Red Pansy (Hybrid)*​*Purple Pansy*​*6.25%*​


*★ Species: Chrysanthemums (Mums)*
All *red, yellow and white mums* listed in this chart are assumed to be from *mum seed bags* unless stated otherwise, such as (Hybrid) offspring.

*The following chart lists the basic combinations to obtain all mum hybrids:*


Flower 1Flower 2ProductPercentage*Red Mum*​*White Mum*​*Pink Mum*​*100%*​*White Mum*​*White Mum*​*Purple Mum*​*25%*​*Red Mum*​*Yellow Mum*​*Yellow Mum (Hybrid)*​*100%*​*Yellow Mum (Hybrid)*​*Yellow Mum (Hybrid)*​*Green Mum*
*Purple Mum (Hybrid)*​*6.25%
 25%*​*Purple Mum (Hybrid)*​*Purple Mum (Hybrid)*​*Green Mum*​*25%*​


*★ Species: Hyacinths*
All *red, yellow and white hyacinths* listed in this chart are assumed to be from *hyacinth seed bags* unless stated otherwise, such as (Hybrid) offspring.

*The following chart lists the basic combinations to obtain all hyacinth hybrids:*


Flower 1Flower 2ProductPercentage*Red Hyacinth*​*Yellow Hyacinth*​*Orange Hyacinth*​*50%*​*Red Hyacinth*​*White Hyacinth*​*Pink Hyacinth*​*50%*​*White Hyacinth*​*White Hyacinth*​*Blue Hyacinth*​*25%*​*Orange Hyacinth*​*Orange Hyacinth*​*Purple Hyacinth
Blue Hyacinth (Hybrid)*​*6.25%
 12.5%*​*Blue Hyacinth (Hybrid)*​*Blue Hyacinth (Hybrid)*​*Purple Hyacinth*​*25%*​


*★ Species: Windflowers*
All *red, orange and white windflowers* listed in this chart are assumed to be from *windflower seed bags* unless stated otherwise, such as (Hybrid) offspring.

*The following chart lists the basic combinations to obtain all windflower hybrids:*


Flower 1Flower 2ProductPercentage*Red Windflower*​*Orange Windflower*​*Pink Windflower*​*100%*​*White Windflower*​*White Windflower*​*Blue Windflower*​*25%*​*Red Windflower*​*Blue Windflower*​*Red Windflower (Hybrid)*​*100%*​*Red Windflower (Hybrid)*​*Red Windflower (Hybrid)*​*Purple Windflower*​*6.25%*​


*★ Species: Roses*
All *red, yellow and white roses* listed in this chart are assumed to be from *rose seed bags* unless stated otherwise, such as (Hybrid) offspring.

*The following char lists the basic combinations to obtain all rose hybrids, excluding blue roses:*


Flower 1Flower 2ProductPercentage*Red Rose*​*Yellow Rose*​*Orange Rose*​*50%*​*Red Rose*​*Red Rose*​*Black Rose
Pink Rose*​*25%
 25%*​*Red Rose*​*White Rose*​*Pink Rose*​*50%*​*White Rose*​*White Rose*​*Purple Rose*​*25%*​*Black Rose*​*Yellow Rose*​*Orange Rose*​*100%*​*Black Rose*​* Water Black Rose with a 
Golden Watering Can**​*Gold Rose*​*Has a chance to spawn near any Black Rose
 watered by a Golden Watering Can*​

* *Each black rose must be watered individually with a Golden Watering Can for the black rose to be eligible to spawn a gold rose the following day!


★ Blue Rose Section*
Welcome to the blue rose section of the guide. This section of the guide will cover various methods of obtaining the highly desired blue rose.
​
*★ Method #1 of obtaining Blue Roses**:*
All *red, yellow and white roses* listed in this chart are assumed to be from *rose seed bags* unless stated otherwise, such as (Hybrid) offspring.

This method is most suited for extremely patient people who do not want to work too hard for a blue rose. 


StepFlower 1Flower 2ProductPercentage*1.*​*White Rose*​*White Rose*​*Purple Rose*​*25%*​*2.*​*Purple Rose*​*Red Rose*​*Red Rose (Hybrid1)*​*50%*​*3.*​*Red Rose (Hybrid1)*​*Yellow Rose*​*Red Rose (Hybrid2)*​*25%*​*4.*​*Red Rose (Hybrid2)*​*Red Rose (Hybrid2)*​*Blue Rose*​*1.56%*​

Note:
When you first obtain the hybrid red rose, start to duplicate it with hybrid cloning! The goal of this method is to produce as many hybrid red roses as possible.


★* Method #2 of obtaining Blue Roses:*

*I only recommend this method if you are incredibly patient and are able to plan things out well.*

All *red, yellow and white roses* listed in this chart are assumed to be from* rose seed bags* unless stated otherwise, such as (Hybrid) offspring.

This method follows a very specific breeding path that will have gradually changing offspring to eventually have the genetics required to spawn blue roses at a much higher success rate.

Additionally, this method is credited to a friend off this site for playing around with how ACNH's genetics work and discovering this method. You know who you are.


StepFlower 1Flower 2ProductPercentage*1.
Obtain all product
Keep them safe 
 for future use*​*White Rose
Red Rose
 Yellow Rose*​*White Rose
Yellow Rose
 White Rose*​*Purple Rose (1)*
_*Orange Rose (1)*_
*White Rose (Hybrid 1)*​*25%
50%
 50%*​*2. 
Refer to table
 below for testing*​*Purple Rose (1)*​*White Rose (Hybrid)*​*Purple Rose (Hybrid)
 Purple Rose (1)*​*25%
 25%*​*3. *​*Purple Rose (Hybrid)*​*Purple Rose (Hybrid)*​*White Rose (Hybrid 2)*
*See below for notes 1*​*25%*​*4.*​*White Rose (Hybrid 2)*​*Orange Rose (1)*​*Orange Rose (Hybrid)*
*See below for notes 3*​*25%*​*5.*​*White Rose (Hybrid 2)*​*Orange Rose (Hybrid)*​*Red Rose (Hybrid)*
*See below for notes 2*​*25%*​*6.*​*Red Rose (Hybrid)*​*Red Rose (Hybrid)*​*Blue Rose*​*25%*​

*Notes:*
*1 -- IMPORTANT!!! Be careful not to lose this "special" hybrid white rose, or mix it up with the hybrid white rose from the previous steps. This "special" hybrid white rose contains genetics that can produce better "quality" offspring compared to the previous hybrid white rose. *

*As an example:
- Hybrid White Rose 1, using numbered genetics, has the genetics of 0110 (Red, Yellow, White, Shade).
- Hybrid White Rose 2, using numbered genetics, has the genetics of 0220 (Red, Yellow, White, Shade).
As you can see, White Rose 2 has genetics 1 higher than the first one. That makes it special. 

2. -- I don't think I really need to mention this, but I figure I may as well for those who may be curious. This hybrid red rose is different from the hybrid red rose from the first method. 

As an example, just like above:
- Hybrid Red Rose from Method 1, using numbered genetics, has the genetics of 1110 (Red, Yellow, White, Shade).
- Hybrid Red Rose from Method 2, using numbered genetics, has the genetics of 2110 (Red, Yellow, White, Shade). 
The single increase in the Red genetics greatly increases the successful spawn rate of blue roses to 25%, compared to Method 1's 1.6% success rate.

3. -- The hybrid orange rose obtained in this step (step 4) has the same genetics as the ones found on hybrid flower islands for those who have roses as their native or sister flower. These hybrid orange roses have a 6.25% of spawning a blue rose.*


*★ The following table is for testing offspring from Step 2 from the table above:*
The following test assumes that the *yellow rose *listed in this chart is assumed to be from a _*rose seed bag*_.


Flower 1Flower 2ProductPercentageTest Result*"Purple Rose (Hybrid)"*​*Yellow Rose*​*White Rose (Hybrid)*​*100%*​*FAIL
Discard this Purple Rose.*
*See below for notes *​*"Purple Rose (Hybrid)"*​*Yellow Rose*​*White Rose (Hybrid)
Yellow Rose (Hybrid)*​*50%
 50%*​*SUCCESS (If *_*Yellow*_*)
This one's a keeper!
See below for notes*​
​*Notes:*
-- Test each "hybrid" purple rose at least 3 to 5 times, depending how thorough you wish to be as the correct purple rose can still produce the product of a failed "hybrid" purple rose. If any test yields a Yellow Rose, you are good to go.
-- The products of this test do not have much use, so you may either keep them for decoration or discard them.


----------



## Trevorjs97

Awesome guide!


----------



## Khaelis

This took me far too long to make. Hope it's useful to some.


----------



## Trevorjs97

Khaelis said:


> This took me far too long to make. Hope it's useful to some.


I had only purple pansy hybrids from my orange pansys, also I wonder if certain spots on the island are more fertile  for hybrids?


----------



## Khaelis

Trevorjs97 said:


> I had only purple pansy hybrids from my orange pansys, also I wonder if certain spots on the island are more fertile  for hybrids?



This is false, there's no such thing as fertile spots. 

Did you get the orange pansies from a hybrid island? Those have the genetics to produce Purple Pansies 25% of the time, as mentioned in my guide. It's also possible you got lucky in breeding hybrids and managed to get two Orange Pansies with the correct genetics to produce Purple Pansies.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Thank you! This is perfect timing because I just started windflowers recently. I started them all from seeds, so I've been having to wait a few days for them to grow up. I'm hoping to get my first hybrids from them tomorrow.


----------



## Trevorjs97

They were orange pansys bred from the yellow and red flower seeds I got at the start of the game kept separate from everything  else.


----------



## Khaelis

Trevorjs97 said:


> They were orange pansys bred from the yellow and red flower seeds I got at the start of the game kept separate from everything  else.



Then I believe you just got a bit lucky with the genetics tied to them.


----------



## Trevorjs97

DJStarstryker said:


> Thank you! This is perfect timing because I just started windflowers recently. I started them all from seeds, so I've been having to wait a few days for them to grow up. I'm hoping to get my first hybrids from them tomorrow.


I have so many pink and blue wind flowers after it rains

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020

So once a flower is a dud can it not be used for any other breeding?


----------



## Khaelis

Trevorjs97 said:


> So once a flower is a dud can it not be used for any other breeding?



You can use it to breed more of the same colour, or other colours. Just note that its genetics may stop some combinations from working properly. 



Anyways, I'm going to try to remember to bump this thread once daily. I highly recommend bookmarking this thread so you have easy access!


----------



## Khaelis

Gonna give this a bump for tonight!


----------



## Fisher

Awesome guide! This will help me a lot as I’m currently trying to get purple hybrids, as I haven’t gotten any so far of any flower.

Thanks for all the hard work you put into this guide


----------



## Khaelis

Fisher said:


> Awesome guide! This will help me a lot as I’m currently trying to get purple hybrids, as I haven’t gotten any so far of any flower.
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work you put into this guide



Dataminers did most of the hard work--I just spent far too many hours typing this up so it was in a more readable structure, and easily accessible.


----------



## Nefarious

Thank you for this thread! I was having trouble reading some of the steps in the datamined document. Definitely bookmarking this. ^^


----------



## Khaelis

NefariousKing said:


> Thank you for this thread! I was having trouble reading some of the steps in the datamined document. Definitely bookmarking this. ^^



That was one of my goals of this thread. I wanted something more easily accessible, and readable. The other goal was to stop misinformation being spread.

While I didn't cover EVERY little detail, this thread should at least cover 90% of it. The other 10% doesn't need to be completely known, and people are welcome to click the document link in the first post to learn the other 10%.


----------



## xara

sweet guide! i haven’t done much hybrid breeding myself but i’ll definitely come back to this thread if i ever decide to give it a whirl c:


----------



## Clock

I’ll try this once I get more non-native flowers from Leif. Thanks!


----------



## Khaelis

Bumping for the morning!


----------



## Khaelis

Bumping for the evening!


----------



## Lotusblossom

Thanks for explaining it a lot simpler


----------



## tajikey

Nice job summarizing. The source of the information is a great read for anyone interested in the mechanics of hybrid breeding. On the outside, this game appears PG, but man, the physics behind it make it R-rated to the max.


----------



## Khaelis

Time for a morning thread bump!


----------



## Richard

Great info, thanks for your hard work in putting this together.


----------



## Cory

Blue rose guide make my head go ouch.


----------



## mystery

There’s also another way to get blue roses from a user on reddit which they’ve confirmed works

White and white for purple

yellow and white for white*

White* and purple for purple* or purple dud that useless

Red and yellow for orange

purple* and orange for orange*

orange* and orange* for blue or red**

red** and red** for blue
Guess you’d call this the medium route?


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/fp1oar


----------



## Lumbridge

thanks for writing this guide


----------



## Khaelis

mystery said:


> There’s also another way to get blue roses from a user on reddit which they’ve confirmed works
> 
> White and white for purple
> 
> yellow and white for white*
> 
> White* and purple for purple* or purple dud that useless
> 
> Red and yellow for orange
> 
> purple* and orange for orange*
> 
> orange* and orange* for blue or red**
> 
> red** and red** for blue
> Guess you’d call this the medium route?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/fp1oar



Hm, it looks like it would work. I'll have to test this out one day, but from what I can tell from eyeing it, it may not be the medium route because the red roses that have the genetics to produce blue roses with a 25% success rate appear to be getting close to that 1 in 64 rate.

Might just be best to stick to the route on this guide, just because it seems more straightforward and less RNG dependant.


----------



## tajikey

I had 5 different people stop by today and water my flowers. Looking forward to the hybrid bomb tomorrow morning.


----------



## mystery

Khaelis said:


> Hm, it looks like it would work. I'll have to test this out one day, but from what I can tell from eyeing it, it may not be the medium route because the red roses that have the genetics to produce blue roses with a 25% success rate appear to be getting close to that 1 in 64 rate.
> 
> Might just be best to stick to the route on this guide, just because it seems more straightforward and less RNG dependant.


Hmm I was taking it to mean the red roses here were around a 1/4 chance at making blues. Either way it’s something I’m also going to be testing so hopefully the results come back positive.


----------



## Khaelis

Evening bump number I lost count!


----------



## Khaelis

Moooorning bump! : )


----------



## Blue Triangles

A question regarding Windflowers; can the Blue and Pink Windflowers that are combined to make Hybrid Pink Windflowers be ones that spawn from themselves (as in a Blue from 2 Blues / a Pink from 2 Pinks), or do they have to come from the White/White (Blue) and Orange/Red (Pink) seeded versions?


----------



## mystery

Blue Triangles said:


> A question regarding Windflowers; can the Blue and Pink Windflowers that are combined to make Hybrid Pink Windflowers be ones that spawn from themselves (as in a Blue from 2 Blues / a Pink from 2 Pinks), or do they have to come from the White/White (Blue) and Orange/Red (Pink) seeded versions?


I assume they should be fine to make the special pinks as long as you keep them separate (only in groups of two to avoid them cloning) I don’t see the harm in trying.

there’s no hybrid cap per day so the more groups of flowers you have the better.


----------



## cainhurst

Thank you SO MUCH for that second blue rose method, seriously. I've been about ready to tear my hair out over here, since there are so many different guides on color combos for hybrids and not nearly enough of those guides go into genetics, so you'll just see things like "red+red=blue" with no explanation beyond it. I've been following damn near every different guide I've come across to no avail, but I'm excited to give yours a go since your method seems sound!


----------



## Khaelis

Blue Triangles said:


> A question regarding Windflowers; can the Blue and Pink Windflowers that are combined to make Hybrid Pink Windflowers be ones that spawn from themselves (as in a Blue from 2 Blues / a Pink from 2 Pinks), or do they have to come from the White/White (Blue) and Orange/Red (Pink) seeded versions?



Sorry for the late reply.

That I'm not sure about. I would imagine that it would possibly work? But I would imagine the safer bet would be blue windflowers from white/white and pink windflowers from red/orange.


----------



## Shyria

Thanks a lot for doing this, I just put all of it down on paper, it's going to be super helpful!!!


----------



## Blue Triangles

Khaelis said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> That I'm not sure about. I would imagine that it would possibly work? But I would imagine the safer bet would be blue windflowers from white/white and pink windflowers from red/orange.



Thanks for the response. I have a batch of 5 Pink Windflowers that have 100% been spawned by Blue/Pink, it's just I can't guarantee the source of the Blue/Pink . I think I'll leave them for a couple of weeks to see if they produce a Purple and if they don't, I'll start from scratch


----------



## N e s s

It seems to me like these guides are still mildly inaccurate. I keep spawning pink flowers from red/yellow combos (I have TONS of pink cosmos/mums from these) and I’ve spawned black tulips/lilies and their orange counterparts.

Either way I still don’t understand how hybrids 100% work because of how wonky they are in this game compared to New Leaf.


----------



## Khaelis

N e s s said:


> It seems to me like these guides are still mildly inaccurate. I keep spawning pink flowers from red/yellow combos (I have TONS of pink cosmos/mums from these) and I’ve spawned black tulips/lilies and their orange counterparts.
> 
> Either way I still don’t understand how hybrids 100% work because of how wonky they are in this game compared to New Leaf.



If those flowers come from seed bags, its perhaps just very rare to get those colours. Otherwise those flowers are possibly offspring which have different genetics that allow for those colours. This guide assumes that the pair are from seed bags only, not offspring unless stated otherwise


----------



## mystery

N e s s said:


> It seems to me like these guides are still mildly inaccurate. I keep spawning pink flowers from red/yellow combos (I have TONS of pink cosmos/mums from these) and I’ve spawned black tulips/lilies and their orange counterparts.
> 
> Either way I still don’t understand how hybrids 100% work because of how wonky they are in this game compared to New Leaf.


The important thing is that there are some things we do know to be true there are hybrids that are easy to make like pinks and oranges and hybrids that are rarer like purple tulips or hyacinths then there’s the hybrids that take a fair amount of work like blue roses or purple windflowers. While some inconsistencies are to be expected without a doubt these guides have a process to obtain these rare hybrids without which would be nearly impossible for most people to figure out.


----------



## Cheallaigh

okay i admit i'm colourblind... i do see colours just not on the same spectrum as most people, but since both my hubby and i are seeing the same thing(i really need to dig it up to see the name next time i get my hands on his switch), but he has a blue tulip. it's not one of those shades that confuse me, it's distinctly blue like the windflower blue not purple. i have no idea how to get pics off of the switches as of yet(yes i have been slacking on that).


----------



## Khaelis

Cheallaigh said:


> okay i admit i'm colourblind... i do see colours just not on the same spectrum as most people, but since both my hubby and i are seeing the same thing(i really need to dig it up to see the name next time i get my hands on his switch), but he has a blue tulip. it's not one of those shades that confuse me, it's distinctly blue like the windflower blue not purple. i have no idea how to get pics off of the switches as of yet(yes i have been slacking on that).



It's probably the purple one. 

To get an image of the console you have two options:
1. Using the Nintendo Share feature by having a linked twitter account
2. removing the micro SD card (if applicable) and inserting it into a computer to upload to an image hosting site.


----------



## Cheallaigh

Khaelis said:


> It's probably the purple one.
> 
> To get an image of the console you have two options:
> 1. Using the Nintendo Share feature by having a linked twitter account
> 2. removing the micro SD card (if applicable) and inserting it into a computer to upload to an image hosting site.


well it's not the actual colour though, it's the same shade as your font in your sig pretty much. or the blue roses/windflowers etc.


----------



## Khaelis

Cheallaigh said:


> well it's not the actual colour though, it's the same shade as your font in your sig pretty much. or the blue roses/windflowers etc.



Far as I'm aware, there's no blue tulip in ACNH though. Only default colours along with pink, orange, black and purple.


----------



## Khaelis

I do believe it is time for this thread's _*evening bump. *_


----------



## lucitine

Omg, thank you for this. Every guide I've seen has either been way too complicated or too simple and doesn't actually contain all of the information. 

Time to go re-arrange my flowers.


----------



## Khaelis

lucitine said:


> Omg, thank you for this. Every guide I've seen has either been way too complicated or too simple and doesn't actually contain all of the information.
> 
> Time to go re-arrange my flowers.



It's not a perfect guide, but I made it the best I could.


----------



## mystery

Cheallaigh said:


> well it's not the actual colour though, it's the same shade as your font in your sig pretty much. or the blue roses/windflowers etc.


If it’s just a bud you can dig it out and the whatever color it is will display in your inventory you


----------



## Cheallaigh

i finally raided hubby's island and dug it up, while it is definitely blue for looks between both TVs and switches... it does say purple... lmao his comment was "but it's BLUE, that's not purple!". still love to know how he is managing to get all the hybrids, while i'm working my fat little toon butt off and he doesn't even water... or pay attention to them, except to complain they're taking over his island. you should have heard his complaints the "one" time i got him to actually water my setup... told me next time just grab his switch and do it myself lmao.


----------



## Blue Triangles

I find that Purple flowers look Blue at night time.


----------



## Khaelis

Afternoon bump!


----------



## Khaelis

It is time for that daily *evening bump*.


----------



## Khaelis

Very late morning bump, cause I slept in! e-e


----------



## Khaelis

Evening bump! Added small section on Golden Roses.


----------



## sdw4527

Something to add, as I've been experimenting with making purple pansies myself. 6.25% is too low for my liking, so I tried to get it to a reasonable 25% rate. You can do this by the following:

1. Hybrid Red + Blue = _Special Blue _(25%) + _Blue _(25%)

*Test*:
2. Blue Offspring (from step 1) + Yellow (seed) = _Special Orange_ (50%)

The non-special blue pansies will ONLY produce yellows from this step. So throw away the blue pansies if you don't see an orange after a few attempts.


3a. Special Blue + Special Orange = _Purple_ (12.5%)

3b. Special Blue + Special Blue = _Purple_ (25%)

*Fun fact*: The special blue pansy you create here is identical to the blue pansies you find on hybrid islands


----------



## Khaelis

sdw4527 said:


> Something to add, as I've been experimenting with making purple pansies myself. 6.25% is too low for my liking, so I tried to get it to a reasonable 25% rate. You can do this by the following:
> 
> 1. Hybrid Red + Blue = _Special Blue _(25%) + _Blue _(25%)
> 
> *Test*:
> 2. Blue Offspring (from step 1) + Yellow (seed) = _Special Orange_ (50%)
> 
> The non-special blue pansies will ONLY produce yellows from this step. So throw away the blue pansies if you don't see an orange after a few attempts.
> 
> 
> 3a. Special Blue + Special Orange = _Purple_ (12.5%)
> 
> 3b. Special Blue + Special Blue = _Purple_ (25%)
> 
> *Fun fact*: The special blue pansy you create here is identical to the blue pansies you find on hybrid islands



I believe the google document I have linked in the OP covers something similar to this, I just decided not to include it because it might be more confusing than it needed to be, especially considering the blue rose section. 

There are a lot of unique ways to get hybrids in this game, now that we know how the genetics work. A friend of mine has been messing around with purebreeding and she found a method of making 'fake' island orange cosmos via a path that requires no additional testing for duds, just for black cosmos. 

Regardless, I'll add this to the OP.


----------



## sdw4527

Khaelis said:


> I believe the google document I have linked in the OP covers something similar to this, I just decided not to include it because it might be more confusing than it needed to be, especially considering the blue rose section.
> 
> There are a lot of unique ways to get hybrids in this game, now that we know how the genetics work. A friend of mine has been messing around with purebreeding and she found a method of making 'fake' island orange cosmos via a path that requires no additional testing for duds, just for black cosmos.
> 
> Regardless, I'll add this to the OP.



Yeah I know it’s a bit confusing, but I’ve never seen this method discussed. The document only lists Hybrid red + Hybrid red as the combo for purples along with every other guide I’ve seen. It’s fine and much simpler, but only a 6.25% chance compared to 25%.

And yeah I’m sure there is! I’ve only messed with purple pansies so far. The only way I can see this being done without testing is the same Hybrid red + Hybrid red combo has a chance to produce the same Special blue (6%). It’s a bit lower, but that’s an alternative method if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## Khaelis

Ah, I forgot to do an evening bump. I'm disappointed in myself. 

Here's the late evening bump, I suppose!


----------



## Raz

Can the mods make this a sticky thread? It's one of the most useful threads on this forum, and most people wouldn't even know it's here if it's not being constantly bumped. It also helps for lurkers to find it, since I believe most guests only look at the first page.


----------



## Sloom

I've bookmarked this thread as it's super helpful and thought I'd offer a bump here as well. agree with raz, this is real useful info and deserves to be seen by more people.

also, as a hybrid growing noob...
how does cloning work? is there a specific list of hybrids that can be cloned? can all of them be cloned? I don't really get how it works, all I know is putting all my blue hyacinths together makes more blue hyacinths lol


----------



## sicklewillow

@Sloom

They should not have a flower of the same species next to them to be cloned. What I did was I paired the hybrids all together but making sure no same species of flowers are touching each other and water them. They could could clone themselves without a partner flower.


----------



## Khaelis

Raz said:


> Can the mods make this a sticky thread? It's one of the most useful threads on this forum, and most people wouldn't even know it's here if it's not being constantly bumped. It also helps for lurkers to find it, since I believe most guests only look at the first page.



Appreciate it, but I don't particularly think this thread is sticky worthy. Bookmarking it is probably the best someone can do, and I'm trying to bump it at least once or twice a day so people come across it. It's also in my signature for people who notice. XD


----------



## Raz

Khaelis said:


> Appreciate it, but I don't particularly think this thread is sticky worthy. Bookmarking it is probably the best someone can do, and I'm trying to bump it at least once or twice a day so people come across it. It's also in my signature for people who notice. XD


That's fair. I don't see signatures because I use TBT on mobile like 99% of the time.


----------



## SunshineKitten

I disagree with OP about this thread not being sticky worthy. there is literally no better explanation i’ve been able to find.

+1 for sticky, and _thank you very much_ OP. super well written and easy to understand. just good stuff.


----------



## Khaelis

Raz said:


> That's fair. I don't see signatures because I use TBT on mobile like 99% of the time.



Ah, right.. forgot that mobile doesn't display signatures. Heck.


----------



## Khaelis

Evening bump! 

Anyways, to those who are asking for this thread to be stickied... I do appriciate it, but there's not much I can really do. Personally don't think they would anyways, and I can't really ask them since they'll likely deny the request.


----------



## Red Cat

I don't think this thread is important enough to be stickied. A lot of people want their threads stickied, and stickied threads are only useful if there are very few of them. However, the staff may be open to including a link to this thread in the stickied FAQ thread if this guide is considered reliable and well-written.


----------



## Khaelis

Red Cat said:


> I don't think this thread is important enough to be stickied. A lot of people want their threads stickied, and stickied threads are only useful if there are very few of them. However, the staff may be open to including a link to this thread in the stickied FAQ thread if this guide is considered reliable and well-written.



Basically this. 

Also, afternoon bump 'cause I slept in (again).


----------



## cthylla

Thank you for this thread!! I have a REAL basic question- if you plant 2 hybrids of the same color together (like black rose & black rose), will they always be able to clone themselves? Is that the best way to increase your hybrids once you get at least 2 of each?

Is that why I see people buying 2 of each hybrid color?

Like, that seems logical, but then again I just had to study game flower genetics so I just thought I would double-check!


----------



## Khaelis

cthylla said:


> Thank you for this thread!! I have a REAL basic question- if you plant 2 hybrids of the same color together (like black rose & black rose), will they always be able to clone themselves? Is that the best way to increase your hybrids once you get at least 2 of each?
> 
> Is that why I see people buying 2 of each hybrid color?
> 
> Like, that seems logical, but then again I just had to study game flower genetics so I just thought I would double-check!



Depends on genetics, but if the pair contain the same genetics they'll always produce the same result. To clone, you only need a single flower and water it and it will have a chance to clone itself with the same genetics, but a pair will normally produce more frequently.

To get more complicated, though:

So let's say in your case you bought two black roses that were spawned from two red roses that were from seeds. The black roses will have an R 'gene' of 2. When you write this with the rest of the genes, it ends up being 2-0-0-0 (R, Y, W, S) But on the other hand, you bought two black roses and one has the genes 2-0-0-0 and the second one has genes of 2-0-1-0, the child will always be 2-0-1-0.

Basically, it depends on the genes. But generally, hybrids will tend to produce the same colour if paired with the same colour in most cases.


----------



## Khaelis

*UPDATE!*​
Due to a friend of mine off this site who enjoys messing around with the genetics results of ACNH's flowers, they have found a new method of obtaining *Blue Roses*!

This third method is about the same difficulty as the second method and is a bit shorter as well, but it requires a bit of multitasking and keeping track of a few things. You'll find it below the Method 2 spoiler!


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> *UPDATE!*​
> Due to a friend of mine off this site who enjoys messing around with the genetics results of ACNH's flowers, they have found a new method of obtaining *Blue Roses*!
> 
> This third method is about the same difficulty as the second method and is a bit shorter as well, but it requires a bit of multitasking and keeping track of a few things. You'll find it below the Method 2 spoiler!



Morning bump! : )


----------



## kappnfangirl

This is so helpful thanks so much!


----------



## Khaelis

*(Inhales deeply) *

EVENING BUMP! : )


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

mystery said:


> There’s also another way to get blue roses from a user on reddit which they’ve confirmed works
> 
> White and white for purple
> 
> yellow and white for white*
> 
> White* and purple for purple* or purple dud that useless
> 
> Red and yellow for orange
> 
> purple* and orange for orange*
> 
> orange* and orange* for blue or red**
> 
> red** and red** for blue
> Guess you’d call this the medium route?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/fp1oar


You can test the purple by breeding them with seed yellow, and the purple* will produce yellow half of the time.

I am using this method currently. Have only been testing purple two days (1 then 3 of them) so I have not confirmed any yet.







Edit: this is not my guide. Let me know if it is not okay to post it here and I will remove it.
Edit2: I thought it was probably okay to post since the image credits its creators.


----------



## Khaelis

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> You can test the purple by breeding them with seed yellow, and the purple* will produce yellow half of the time.
> 
> I am using this method currently. Have only been testing purple two days (1 then 3 of them) so I have not confirmed any yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: this is not my guide. Let me know if it is not okay to post it here and I will remove it.
> Edit2: I thought it was probably okay to post since the image credits its creators.



Yup, and the third method I recently added that was created by a friend is basically a reduced version of this, and happens to be the "BackwardsN Method." Though, the one I have adds an extra step to reduce RNG.

Friend created a program that tested theoretical best methods, and we got the BackwardsN Method.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

Khaelis said:


> Yup, and the third method I recently added that was created by a friend is basically a reduced version of this, and happens to be the "BackwardsN Method."
> 
> Friend created a program that tested theoretical best methods, and we got the BackwardsN Method.


That's really cool. I was writing one in C# after I read a guide on the genetics, but figured people were already doing this and felt redundant. I don't have practice flattening recursive algorithms, so it was a bit of a headache for me, but it was fun to work the problem for a bit. Really cool that your friend completed a program to do this. Wish I was using the new method to breed my roses, but too far in now.


----------



## Khaelis

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> That's really cool. I was writing one in C# after I read a guide on the genetics, but figured people were already doing this and felt redundant. I don't have practice flattening recursive algorithms, so it was a bit of a headache for me, but it was fun to work the problem for a bit. Really cool that your friend completed a program to do this. Wish I was using the new method to breed my roses, but too far in now.



The BackwardsN method is theoritically better as it provides more chances at Blue Roses, but the method I have adds in a few steps to reduce RNG, since the BackwardsN method has a few 12.5% chances, compared to the one I have that adds the extra step or two to increase odds to 25% from 12.5%, but has less Blue Rose chances.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

Khaelis said:


> The BackwardsN method is theoritically better as it provides more chances at Blue Roses, but the method I have adds in a few steps to reduce RNG, since the BackwardsN method has a few 12.5% chances, compared to the one I have that adds the extra step or two to increase odds to 25% from 12.5%, but has less Blue Rose chances.


Yeah, I prefer your method. I don't mind the extra steps if it removes some of the bottlenecks.


----------



## Khaelis

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> Yeah, I prefer your method. I don't mind the extra steps if it removes some of the bottlenecks.



Yup, for visual this is a comparison:





It essentially removes one RNG bottleneck in favour for better odds of the correct hybrid red rose.

Additionally, BackwardsN's method can have a slight modification done to it to increase odds:

Once you get a 1220 Red from the two 1210 Orange, you can replace one of the 1210 Orange with a 1220 Red for increased 1220 Red odds (25%), and increases Blue Rose to 12.5%


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

Khaelis said:


> Yup, for visual this is a comparison:
> 
> View attachment 251970
> 
> It essentially removes one RNG bottleneck in favour for better odds of the correct hybrid red rose.
> 
> Additionally, BackwardsN's method can have a slight modification done to it to increase odds:
> 
> Once you get a 1220 Red from the two 1210 Orange, you can replace one of the 1210 Orange with a 1220 Red for increased 1220 Red odds (25%), and increases Blue Rose to 12.5%


Oh, amazing! Thank you so much. This is really interesting and helpful.


----------



## Khaelis

This will likely be my final "bump", since it seems its against the rules to be bumping this I think.


----------



## Khaelis

Alright, guess here it goes I guess...

*Effective immediately, I will no longer be 'bumping' this thread as according to staff and rules, this thread is not able to be 'bumped'.*

As much as I want to provide information that's useful to the community, I don't feel its worth being banned permanently over if some big meanie decides to report me and this thread.

*That said, if you see this.. BOOKMARK THIS THREAD IF YOU WANT TO USE IT! I can't bump it anymore or else I risk being permanently banned for it.*

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

Hopefully auto-merge doesn't kick in but the thread has been added to the *Animal Crossing: New Horizons FAQ Sticky under the newly created User Created Guides Section*.

Additionally, I've updated Method 3 of the Blue Roses section. Specifically, Step 4 as a better alternative was found by my friend that yields a higher percentage over the previous version (12.5% -> 25%). Better RNG is always... well, better.

gosh darn it automerge you're mean


Anyways, I will try to 'bump' this thread by posting updates made to the thread. I'm going to work on adding 'special' methods for specific hybrids as well as cleaning it up over time by using the charts and stuff.


----------



## Red Cat

We can still keep this thread afloat with actual hybrid discussion . I'm wondering what flower formations people find optimal for breeding hybrids. I like to use this formation that I used in NL that was pretty effective in that game:

-O-O-
X-X-X
-O-O-
X-X-X
-O-O-

X and O represent different flowers, and - represents empty spaces.

In NL, I would bury fertilizer in the middle and it would work well for generating 4-6 flowers a day, but there is no fertilizer in NH and the breeding mechanics have changed, so I don't think this is optimal. Also, since watering cans can break, putting flowers in formations that minimize the number of uses of the watering can is helpful. There are a lot of factors to consider including being able to maximize the number of desired breeding pairs, minimizing unwanted breeding pairs, leaving space for the offspring, minimizing the space taken up on your island, and being watering can friendly.


----------



## Khaelis

Red Cat said:


> We can still keep this thread afloat with actual hybrid discussion . I'm wondering what flower formations people find optimal for breeding hybrids. I like to use this formation that I used in NL that was pretty effective in that game:
> 
> -O-O-
> X-X-X
> -O-O-
> X-X-X
> -O-O-
> 
> X and O represent different flowers, and - represents empty spaces.
> 
> In NL, I would bury fertilizer in the middle and it would work well for generating 4-6 flowers a day, but there is no fertilizer in NH and the breeding mechanics have changed, so I don't think this is optimal. Also, since watering cans can break, putting flowers in formations that minimize the number of uses of the watering can is helpful. There are a lot of factors to consider including being able to maximize the number of desired breeding pairs, minimizing unwanted breeding pairs, leaving space for the offspring, minimizing the space taken up on your island, and being watering can friendly.



I'm planning on remaking the main thread to make it look a bit more appealing, as well as adding additional methods for the other flower species as well over time, and adding little extras to the thread. Basically, I'm making it my own thing, and not just a copy-paste of a datamine document.

As for what I personally prefer for my hybrids, I use these formations: 




​It isn't the most efficient format, but I prefer aesthetics over efficiency at times.


----------



## mystery

One thing I feel may be worth mentioning at least as far as how I grow my hybrids is unless the offspring your going for is the same colour as the flowers your breeding with I encourage hybrids cloning. Still going for a purple tulip and orange hyacinth and any orange that spawn are welcomed and seeing as there’s no limit to how many flowers can spawn I stick them together.

With roses I do keep them separate as blue roses are far to specific and keeping track of which flower is which is much more important.

One more thing I’m testing which has probably already been proven is to get black tulips spawned from orange tulips to try and make purple, my theory is thatjust like with other flowers found on hybrid islands are capable.


----------



## Khaelis

mystery said:


> One thing I feel may be worth mentioning at least as far as how I grow my hybrids is unless the offspring your going for is the same colour as the flowers your breeding with I encourage hybrids cloning. Still going for a purple tulip and orange hyacinth and any orange that spawn are welcomed and seeing as there’s no limit to how many flowers can spawn I stick them together.
> 
> With roses I do keep them separate as blue roses are far to specific and keeping track of which flower is which is much more important.
> 
> One more thing I’m testing which has probably already been proven is to get black tulips spawned from orange tulips to try and make purple, my theory is thatjust like with other flowers found on hybrid islands are capable.



Oh yeah, for sure. You really need to meticulous with roses, one mess up throws everything into chaos. I've pretty much got an entire area dedicated to blue roses.




Anyways, I'm going to be giving the main post a massive overhaul over the next few days. You know, spruce it up and make it my own, add new stuff. Etc. I'll likely start a bit of it tonight, and we'll see how much I get done.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

I put off planning large parts of my island so I could have lots of room to breed flowers. Got a purple windflower today and that leaves me with only roses left to work on.

I got my first confirmed good purple rose today! Have ten that I am still testing. I put a pattern on the ground that says "white" next to any white producing pairs (of test purple and yellow) and plan to remove any that accumulate four of those signs.

It was hard to decide whether to leave the purple alone to clone or pair it with an orange. Ended up pairing it, hoping that others will pass the test and join it soon.


----------



## Khaelis

*NOTICE!*​Over the coarse of the next few days (3 to 7 days), I'll be remaking the main post to tidy it up a ton! Due to this, a lot of extra information will be missing until I complete everything.

Please bear with me for a while.


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> *NOTICE!*​Over the coarse of the next few days (3 to 7 days), I'll be remaking the main post to tidy it up a ton! Due to this, a lot of extra information will be missing until I complete everything.
> 
> Please bear with me for a while.



Alright, I had a bit of extra time so I updated the first half with *basic information*. I'll get to blue roses tomorrow, and I'll start on advanced methods later on in a few days, followed by attempting to explain a few mechanics on hybrids.

Please bear with me a bit longer.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Thank you so much for this! Just starting out and I've only managed to produce a pink lily so far


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Khaelis said:


> Alright, I had a bit of extra time so I updated the first half with *basic information*. I'll get to blue roses tomorrow, and I'll start on advanced methods later on in a few days, followed by attempting to explain a few mechanics on hybrids.
> 
> Please bear with me a bit longer.


I have a question. 
Can I create hybrids from the hybrids I have obtained from other people?


----------



## Khaelis

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I have a question.
> Can I create hybrids from the hybrids I have obtained from other people?



Yeah, shouldn't have any issue there. Products of the hybrids you get from others will vary, depending on their genetics. But you'll have no issue getting more of the same colour, or cloning them.


----------



## Cory

If it rains and you water your flowers does that count as 2 waterings?


----------



## Khaelis

Cory said:


> If it rains and you water your flowers does that count as 2 waterings?



Self-watering and rain are considered the same thing, though if it rains first and you water your flowers your watering can won't lose durability.


----------



## Khaelis

*UPDATE!*​I finally finished remaking the blue rose section of the guide. The following has changed:

It looks nicer and matches the rest of the guide.​
One method has been removed, as the new alternative method added invalidates the previous method.​
My mental health due to my draft suddenly deciding it didn't want to save half way through editing the thread and my browser crashing and having to redo about half of the blue rose section. Don't worry, I'm OK. o-o;;​
My next plan is to add a little section to the beginning of the thread detailing some of the mechanics recently discovered, as well as a few other tips and tricks.

After that is done, I plan on researching some 'extra' methods of obtaining some hybrids with methods that require a little extra work in favour of higher results.
​


----------



## TY51

This is good info! I will use the new method for getting blue roses. Just one thing: are you sure orange x orange tulips have a 12.5% chance at purple? I know the datamine document says so but every time I used punnett squares to work out hybrid some methods, I was getting 6.25% chance at purple from 2 orange bred from seed yellow and red. I also used https://aeonsake.gitlab.io/acnh-flower-breeder/ and got the same result. I wonder if that was actually an error in that original document? It confused me a bit haha


----------



## JKDOS

Too much work setting up and keeping track of. I'll sit this one out. Roses aren't even my favorite flower in Animal Crossing. Lucky for me, my most favorite AC flower can be bought straight from Nook's Cranny


----------



## GEEBRASS

Trying to find info about discovering if a blue pansy is special or not by breeding it with a seed yellow, but now I can't find the info and desired result... help!


----------



## Miss Misty

I am trying for purple windflowers, so I bred two (potentially hybrid) red windflowers from a blue x red. The resulting red windflowers just spawned a blue windflower today. Does anyone know if that means those two reds have the correct genetics to eventually produce a purple?

Edit: pansies too, I suppose. I had two red pansies from a blue x red pairing and they also produced a blue pansie this morning. Does that mean they will eventually make a purple?

@Khaelis ?


----------



## Khaelis

Miss Misty said:


> I am trying for purple windflowers, so I bred two (potentially hybrid) red windflowers from a blue x red. The resulting red windflowers just spawned a blue windflower today. Does anyone know if that means those two reds have the correct genetics to eventually produce a purple?
> 
> Edit: pansies too, I suppose. I had two red pansies from a blue x red pairing and they also produced a blue pansie this morning. Does that mean they will eventually make a purple?
> 
> @Khaelis ?



Hey, sorry for the late reply. Just woke up.

So, for two red hybrid windflowers, half of the blue windflowers will be hybrid blues which have the same genetics as the ones you get from a hybrid flower island so they'll have better odds at a purple. However, the other half of them will just be typical blue windflowers which were spawned from two seed bag white windflowers. 

The same as above also applies to pansies.



GEEBRASS said:


> Trying to find info about discovering if a blue pansy is special or not by breeding it with a seed yellow, but now I can't find the info and desired result... help!



You can tell if a blue pansy is 'special/hybrid' if it spawns an orange pansy 50% of the time, as regular blue pansies will only yield yellow pansies when testing with a yellow pansy from a seed bag.


----------



## Leeloo55

This thread and your guide are amazing! Thanks so much for helping me get this better under control!


----------



## Khaelis

Leeloo55 said:


> This thread and your guide are amazing! Thanks so much for helping me get this better under control!



Thank you! This guide is far from complete, though... got so much more I want to add over time.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Khaelis said:


> You can tell if a blue pansy is 'special/hybrid' if it spawns an orange pansy 50% of the time, as regular blue pansies will only yield yellow pansies when testing with a yellow pansy from a seed bag.



All good, thanks so much for the help! The idea here is to breed special blue pansies together for 25% chance at purple, correct?


----------



## Khaelis

GEEBRASS said:


> All good, thanks so much for the help! The idea here is to breed special blue pansies together for 25% chance at purple, correct?



Yeah, the 'special' blue pansy, that I assume you are getting from two hybrid red pansies or hybrid red pansy + blue pansy, have the exact same genetics as the one found on a hybrid flower island. Two of them will produce a purple 25% of the time.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise

Wow, the thread looks gorgeous. Thanks for all of your work! I hope this gets stickied soon.


----------



## Khaelis

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> Wow, the thread looks gorgeous. Thanks for all of your work! I hope this gets stickied soon.



Unfortunately, it won't be stickied since it isn't important enough to warrant being stickied. I did ask about it, however a new section of the FAQ thread was added to add a "User-Created Guides and Tips" section, in which this guide was added to. Better than nothing, at least!

The only downside is I can't really bump this thread anymore since it _sort of_ breaks the forum rules.



Glad you like the improved version of the guide! Still got a bit to do, though.


----------



## Khaelis

*UPDATE!*​I added in a little section at the start of the guide that lists off a few mechanics related to hybrids, as well as a proper introduction of sorts. With that, I can feel comfortable stating that I believe the guide is no longer under reconstruction!

However, I will still be added to the guide over time, depending on what my own personal findings come across or if a future game update adds in new flower species.


----------



## tajikey

So 100% of the red+blue spawned red windflower buds will be "hybrid reds"? I've got a ton of those jerks with no purple windflowers to show for it.


----------



## mystery

just wanted to give an update I can confirm black tulips that spawn from orange tulips do indeed make purple tulips  I now have all but the fabled blue roses.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I have a question. 
I have my hybrids spread out on my beach but I don't seem to be having any luck spawning new sprouts. Do they not grow on the beaches?


----------



## Khaelis

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I have a question.
> I have my hybrids spread out on my beach but I don't seem to be having any luck spawning new sprouts. Do they not grow on the beaches?



They do not grow on beaches, only grass, dirt and sand PATHS.

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



tajikey said:


> So 100% of the red+blue spawned red windflower buds will be "hybrid reds"? I've got a ton of those jerks with no purple windflowers to show for it.



Yes, If you're strictly using "hybrid reds" from a red-seed and blue windflower (from two white-seed), they only have a 6.25% per day. Just unlucky!


----------



## Hesper

Do gold roses clone themselves? I'm assuming not, but I deeply don't want to deal with getting up to 5 stars right now for the golden can, not until I figure out my layout a bit better.


----------



## Khaelis

Hesper said:


> Do gold roses clone themselves? I'm assuming not, but I deeply don't want to deal with getting up to 5 stars right now for the golden can, not until I figure out my layout a bit better.



I don't think gold roses clone themselves? Though I suppose it wouldn't hurt to just leave one on its own to see if it yields any results.


----------



## Khaelis

So, bit of an update... though not to the guide (yet). 

Current plan  is that I'm going to add sub-sections to each species on additional methods of obtaining certain hybrids that are a bit more involved.

I may work on some tonight, though I may not get around to it until tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Khaelis

Okay, small update. I updated Method 1 of the blue rose section with a less stressful method four-step method thanks to a video DazzaBound on Youtube uploaded. Section also includes his video, for those who would prefer to watch it.


----------



## Enda

When performing step 2 of the long way to get blue roses, what is the best way to arrange the purple and yellow flowers in order to test if they are keepers or not?


----------



## Bucky42

Hi I was somewhere for rose breeding that said I should breed orange and purple to get red. Then those reds have a chance for blue. Is this wrong? If so I will take those and use them with colors on your guide for blue Rose's. Thanks again for taking the time to create this guide for the rest of us to use.


----------



## Khaelis

Bucky42 said:


> Hi I was somewhere for rose breeding that said I should breed orange and purple to get red. Then those reds have a chance for blue. Is this wrong? If so I will take those and use them with colors on your guide for blue Rose's. Thanks again for taking the time to create this guide for the rest of us to use.



That is correct. It is a method you could use and it was on this guide previously but I replaced it with a different method (Method 1 on guide), as the Purple + Orange method requires 50/50 luck for the correct red with no good way of testing it. The new method I replaced it with produces the same hybrid red roses the method you mention creates with 100% chance (though only 12.5% chance to grow), so no 50/50 luck.

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



Enda said:


> When performing step 2 of the long way to get blue roses, what is the best way to arrange the purple and yellow flowers in order to test if they are keepers or not?



I would stick to just using breeding pairs on their own to minimize things accidentally mixing together.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Thanks so much for making this guide, it definitely helps me understand hybrid breeding a bit more!


----------



## Khaelis

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Thanks so much for making this guide, it definitely helps me understand hybrid breeding a bit more!



Tried to make it as simple to follow as possible. Could have gone into ultra in depth, but it would probably end up super confusing. :u


----------



## RhinoK

Thank you so much for this!

I just have a few questions:

Can two orange tulips from seed red and yellows make a black? I only ask because I've got a couple orange tulips from there and I now have black tulips, not purple tulips 

If I'm breeding a seed red with a blue pansy (From seed whites), can the hybrid red spawn next to the seed red, away from the blue pansy? 

Finally, is there a way to test if my orange roses are from a hybrid island? That sounds so silly, I know! But I put all my orange roses together (from red and yellow roses and from the hybrid island) so I don't know if I'm breeding a mix or the wrong variants. One cluster spawned a red rose and they usually spawn more oranges, never noticed anything else 

Thank you for any help anyone can give me!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Khaelis said:


> Tried to make it as simple to follow as possible. Could have gone into ultra in depth, but it would probably end up super confusing. :u


I appreciate it tbh! All the hybrid guides I've found have been way too difficult for me to understand and then I get overwhelmed trying to understand them.


----------



## Khaelis

RhinoK said:


> Thank you so much for this!
> 
> I just have a few questions:
> 
> Can two orange tulips from seed red and yellows make a black? I only ask because I've got a couple orange tulips from there and I now have black tulips, not purple tulips
> 
> If I'm breeding a seed red with a blue pansy (From seed whites), can the hybrid red spawn next to the seed red, away from the blue pansy?
> 
> Finally, is there a way to test if my orange roses are from a hybrid island? That sounds so silly, I know! But I put all my orange roses together (from red and yellow roses and from the hybrid island) so I don't know if I'm breeding a mix or the wrong variants. One cluster spawned a red rose and they usually spawn more oranges, never noticed anything else
> 
> Thank you for any help anyone can give me!



Yup, two orange roses that were spawned from red and yellow tulip seed bags can spawn black tulips 18.75% of the time, while purple tulips are only 6.25% of the time. Also, the orange tulips that are produced from these two have a 12.5% chance of spawning an orange tulip that have better genetics similar to the ones you find on hybrid islands, so replace the parents with the orange children. If you get the correct one, your odds for purple will go up to 12.5% and if you get two of them, they'll go up even more to 25%.

The hybrid red pansy can spawn in any surround tile of the parent flowers, so yes, it can spawn near the red pansy.

As for testing for island hybrid orange roses that you got from hybrid islands, test the orange with a white rose from a seed bag, if you get a pink rose its an island hybrid orange rose. You might have to test a few times as the pink rose only has a 37.5% chance of spawning.


----------



## RhinoK

Khaelis said:


> Yup, two orange roses that were spawned from red and yellow tulip seed bags can spawn black tulips 18.75% of the time, while purple tulips are only 6.25% of the time. Also, the orange tulips that are produced from these two have a 12.5% chance of spawning an orange tulip that have better genetics similar to the ones you find on hybrid islands, so replace the parents with the orange children. If you get the correct one, your odds for purple will go up to 12.5% and if you get two of them, they'll go up even more to 25%.
> 
> As for testing for island hybrid orange roses that you got from hybrid islands, test the orange with a white rose from a seed bag, if you get a pink rose its an island hybrid orange rose. You might have to test a few times as the pink rose only has a 37.5% chance of spawning.



Oh wow thank you so much!

I think I got an orange tulip spawn and put it on my beach, unsure what to do with it! 

Is it best for me to breed this orange tulip with its parents or could they mess up genetics?

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Khaelis

RhinoK said:


> Oh wow thank you so much!
> 
> I think I got an orange tulip spawn and put it on my beach, unsure what to do with it!
> 
> Is it best for me to breed this orange tulip with its parents or could they mess up genetics?
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!



Nope, shouldn't mess up the genetics. Best way I can explain the genetics is that for tulips there are three 'genes' : Red, Yellow and White.

- Each of these genes have a value from 0 to 2. Orange tulips from seed red and seed yellow will have the following genes: 1, 1, 0.
- Pairing two of these together, you will have a 37.5% chance for an orange tulip to spawn.
- 25% of these orange tulips will have 1, 1, 0 while the other 12.5% of these orange tulips will have 1, 2, 0 which are the same genes as ones found on hybrid islands if the player is able to come across them.
- By replacing an orange tulip with 1, 1, 0 with a 1, 2, 0 orange tulip your odds of getting an orange tulip increase to 50%.
- 25% of those orange tulips will be 1, 1, 0 while the other 25% will be 1, 2, 0. Your odds of a purple tulip also increase to 12.5% while also decreasing the chance of a black tulip to 12.5%.
- Getting a second 1, 2, 0 and replacing the remaining 1, 1, 0 will make it so purple tulips are 25%.

Edit: And this is why I decided to keep this stuff off my main post, gets super confusing lol.


----------



## RhinoK

Khaelis said:


> Nope, shouldn't mess up the genetics. Best way I can explain the genetics is that for tulips there are three 'genes' : Red, Yellow and White.
> 
> - Each of these genes have a value from 0 to 2. Orange tulips from seed red and seed yellow will have the following genes: 1, 1, 0.
> - Pairing two of these together, you will have a 37.5% chance for an orange tulip to spawn.
> - 25% of these orange tulips will have 1, 1, 0 while the other 12.5% of these orange tulips will have 1, 2, 0 which are the same genes as ones found on hybrid islands if the player is able to come across them.
> - By replacing an orange tulip with 1, 1, 0 with a 1, 2, 0 orange tulip your odds of getting an orange tulip increase to 50%.
> - 25% of those orange tulips will be 1, 1, 0 while the other 25% will be 1, 2, 0. Your odds of a purple tulip also increase to 12.5% while also decreasing the chance of a black tulip to 12.5%.
> - Getting a second 1, 2, 0 and replacing the remaining 1, 1, 0 will make it so purple tulips are 25%.
> 
> Edit: And this is why I decided to keep this stuff off my main post, gets super confusing lol.



Ah, thank you so much!

My A Level in Biology is actually helping me a lot right now. I used to hate plant biology, but Punnet squares are helping me contextualise this a bit more!

Keep up the great work


----------



## Khaelis

RhinoK said:


> Ah, thank you so much!
> 
> My A Level in Biology is actually helping me a lot right now. I used to hate plant biology, but Punnet squares are helping me contextualise this a bit more!
> 
> Keep up the great work



Lol thank you. I know absolutely nothing about Biology but I've always been a quick learner. XD


----------



## Mairen

A few questions~ Forgive me if they seem foolish or overly complicated. I tried to explain them in detail, but if anyone can help out, I'd really be thankful. I'm just starting to get into hybrid breeding now, so I'm entirely new to this concept.

1. do hybrids also work as basic colors. example - would a hybrid red pansy (created with a basic red and blue), be able to combine with a basic yellow pansy to create an orange? or is a hybrid red considered it's own separate color. I'm asking this so I know if I could eventually get rid of my basic reds, or if I'll need to hold on to them. To try to simplify, could I do (hybrid-red & basic-yellow to make orange? or does it need to be basic-red &basic-yellow?)
2. is there always a certain chance that parents can produce the same colored result. Example, once I get 2 purple hyacinths, can I simply use those two to create more purples, or will I need to continue breeding for purple using 2 orange?
3. when a combination has a 100% chance of producing something (for example, a red mum and a white mum is listed as having 100% chance of creating a pink mum), does that mean these instances never have a chance of producing the parents?


----------



## Khaelis

Mairen said:


> A few questions~ Forgive me if they seem foolish or overly complicated. I tried to explain them in detail, but if anyone can help out, I'd really be thankful. I'm just starting to get into hybrid breeding now, so I'm entirely new to this concept.
> 
> 1. do hybrids also work as basic colors. example - would a hybrid red pansy (created with a basic red and blue), be able to combine with a basic yellow pansy to create an orange? or is a hybrid red considered it's own separate color. I'm asking this so I know if I could eventually get rid of my basic reds, or if I'll need to hold on to them. To try to simplify, could I do (hybrid-red & basic-yellow to make orange? or does it need to be basic-red &basic-yellow?)
> 2. is there always a certain chance that parents can produce the same colored result. Example, once I get 2 purple hyacinths, can I simply use those two to create more purples, or will I need to continue breeding for purple using 2 orange?
> 3. when a combination has a 100% chance of producing something (for example, a red mum and a white mum is listed as having 100% chance of creating a pink mum), does that mean these instances never have a chance of producing the parents?



1. Hybrid colours are the same colours (red, white, etc), they just have different genetics compared to their seed bag counterpart. For the most part, you can use them like you would a seed bag version, however results will vary greatly depending on its genetics. I'd recommend always having seed bag flowers on hand, as they're often useful for testing in more involved methods, though you can discard them if you have seed bags in storage, it may just be a bit annoying if you don't have any fully grown on hand at the time.

2. You technically only need one flower of a colour to produce more, since the cloning mechanic allows you to duplicate flowers and is often more faster than breeding two colours together. However, you can get more of the same colour from two purples, etc.

3. Basically, yeah. Every parent combination has results that add up to 100% with each child having a certain percentage tied to them. In Pink Mums' case, a seed white and seed red have a 100% chance of a Pink Mum, and not a red or white flower. Compare this to a seed white and seed red lily, 50% of the children will be a pink lily while the other 50% will be a white lily with different genetics.


----------



## Khaelis

So, bit of an update: 

IRL kinda kicking my butt a little bit so I haven't had the time to add more to the guide, but I'm hoping to get some stuff up in the next couple days.


----------



## Griff

bumping for good measure.


----------



## Pudupuda

Thank you for this guide! Everything is explained very clearly. I will be following it to breed my flowers!


----------



## Bucky42

For blue Rose's method 2 I had my purple from white set aside until I could get yellow Rose's from seed to test. Both purples produced yellow on their own. Does that mean they are both hybrids? They were not next to each other or any other flowers. Do I still need to breed them with yellow to test I hybrids?


----------



## Khaelis

Bucky42 said:


> For blue Rose's method 2 I had my purple from white set aside until I could get yellow Rose's from seed to test. Both purples produced yellow on their own. Does that mean they are both hybrids? They were not next to each other or any other flowers. Do I still need to breed them with yellow to test I hybrids?



The purple roses from the first step? Those should never produce yellow roses on their own, since they won't have the genetics to do so unless you have them paired with other roses with genetics in the yellow areas.

Also, you mean they were not touching ANY other rose? They shouldn't produce flowers without any other flower of the same type touching them, only clone themselves so if they were purple, they'd only duplicate purple roses.

And if you mean you wish to test the purple roses from step 1 (two white roses), that isn't what the method states at all. You don't do any testing until Step 3.


----------



## Bucky42

Khaelis said:


> The purple roses from the first step? Those should never produce yellow roses on their own, since they won't have the genetics to do so unless you have them paired with other roses with genetics in the yellow areas.
> 
> Also, you mean they were not touching ANY other rose? They shouldn't produce flowers without any other flower of the same type touching them, only clone themselves so if they were purple, they'd only duplicate purple roses.
> 
> And if you mean you wish to test the purple roses from step 1 (two white roses), that isn't what the method states at all. You don't do any testing until Step 3.


I know one of the yellow came from two whites that I have now moved. Not sure about 2nd yellow. The purples cloned themselves so I will seperate them. I am waiting for the white hybrid1 to then pair with the purple. Sorry I wasn't clear on my post. Rose breeding is not easy. I stared over with seeds last week. I just got yellow seeds so I am just waiting for them to bloom.


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> So, bit of an update:
> 
> IRL kinda kicking my butt a little bit so I haven't had the time to add more to the guide, but I'm hoping to get some stuff up in the next couple days.



I know I said I'd try to get something put up in the next couple days, but the lack of motivation and dumb IRL stuff going on is really getting me lately... so I don't think I'll have any new additions to the guide this week. Sorry, guys. I'm pretty disappointed in myself.

Terraria's final huge content update being this weekend doesn't help much, either.


----------



## fakemuseum

Thank you so much for the guide. just one quick question, for the second method for blue rose. Does White Rose (Hybrid 1) need to specifically came from Yellow-White parents? I didn't read it carefully and used lots of them from White-White parent.


----------



## Khaelis

fakemuseum said:


> Thank you so much for the guide. just one quick question, for the second method for blue rose. Does White Rose (Hybrid 1) need to specifically came from Yellow-White parents? I didn't read it carefully and used lots of them from White-White parent.



Yeah, it does. This hybrid white has very specific genetics. There are likely other combinations but this one is best.


----------



## GEEBRASS

@Khaelis had a question about some of the special hybrid breeding - so I breed a red seed mum and a yellow seed mum for a hybrid yellow mum > breed hybrid yellow mums hoping for green or purple mums - if I get a yellow offspring from the hybrid yellows, should I keep breeding it with its parent hybrid yellows, or toss it? Same for hybrid red pansies I'm breeding for purples, hybrid blue pansies I'm breeding for purples, etc.


----------



## Khaelis

GEEBRASS said:


> @Khaelis had a question about some of the special hybrid breeding - so I breed a red seed mum and a yellow seed mum for a hybrid yellow mum > breed hybrid yellow mums hoping for green or purple mums - if I get a yellow offspring from the hybrid yellows, should I keep breeding it with its parent hybrid yellows, or toss it? Same for hybrid red pansies I'm breeding for purples, hybrid blue pansies I'm breeding for purples, etc.



You mean an offspring yellow mum from a hybrid mum and red seed mum, correct? If so, it'll always be a hybrid yellow so you can definitely make use of it. You can pair it with a hybrid yellow you already have or pair it with a different seed red. But if you're using two hybrid yellow, there's a good chance it won't be hybrid so its best to toss all yellows you get.

As  for hybrid red pansies, I believe it is similar but I'm not too sure on hybrid blue pansies.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Khaelis said:


> You mean an offspring yellow mum from a hybrid mum and red seed mum, correct? If so, it'll always be a hybrid yellow so you can definitely make use of it. You can pair it with a hybrid yellow you already have or pair it with a different seed red. But if you're using two hybrid yellow, there's a good chance it won't be hybrid so its best to toss all yellows you get.
> 
> As  for hybrid red pansies, I believe it is similar but I'm not too sure on hybrid blue pansies.



Correct, the path I'm talking about was: seed yellow mum + seed red mum > yellow hybrid mum, yellow hybrid mum + yellow hybrid mum > mystery yellow mum, sounds like I should toss the mystery yellow mum! I think I've polluted my group of hybrid red pansies with what are likely non-hybrid red gene offspring, in this case... 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bucky42

once again thanks for all the work and helping all of us. My question is a general one although I am working on the method two for blue rose.
I started over from seeds to make sure everything is correct. 
I know flowers can clone so if two are together how do we tell if it is a clone vs a cross breed? Example white with yellow hoping to get hybred white we need to continue. Another example the purple h test breeding with yellow from seed. If yellow spawns then good purple but how do I know it is not a yellow clone.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bucky42 said:


> once again thanks for all the work and helping all of us. My question is a general one although I am working on the method two for blue rose.
> I started over from seeds to make sure everything is correct.
> I know flowers can clone so if two are together how do we tell if it is a clone vs a cross breed? Example white with yellow hoping to get hybred white we need to continue. Another example the purple h test breeding with yellow from seed. If yellow spawns then good purple but how do I know it is not a yellow clone.


If I'm understanding the flower mechanics correctly, then flowers won't clone themselves if they are next to another flower of the same species. So if your purple and your seed yellow are adjacent, then any yellow flower made was due to breeding and not cloning.


----------



## Bucky42

Miss Misty said:


> If I'm understanding the flower mechanics correctly, then flowers won't clone themselves if they are next to another flower of the same species. So if your purple and your seed yellow are adjacent, then any yellow flower made was due to breeding and not cloning.


Great to know! I do have blue Rose's thanks to a really sweet friend. I am breeding to see if I can get one that way. A fun challenge for myself if I don't go insane during the process. I couldn't do it without your guide.


----------



## Miss Misty

Bucky42 said:


> Great to know! I do have blue Rose's thanks to a really sweet friend. I am breeding to see if I can get one that way. A fun challenge for myself if I don't go insane during the process. I couldn't do it without your guide.


It's not my guide, but I'm glad I could help you with the cloning/breeding thing! I'm just another person on the long haul of trying to breed my own blue roses.


----------



## Khaelis

Miss Misty said:


> It's not my guide, but I'm glad I could help you with the cloning/breeding thing! I'm just another person on the long haul of trying to breed my own blue roses.



I definitely encourage others to help out if they can, I sadly cannot be on the forums all the time. XD


----------



## kingfriday

@Khaelis thank you so much for this guide! im using it everyday for my flowers! i have a quick question, is there any resource to show ALL possible offspring for two flowers? so for example im currently trying to get a purple pansy so im watering two hybrid reds. today i found that they produced a blue! i think a resource that showed all possibilities for two flowers would help reassure me im breeding the right flowers lol


----------



## Khaelis

kingfriday said:


> @Khaelis thank you so much for this guide! im using it everyday for my flowers! i have a quick question, is there any resource to show ALL possible offspring for two flowers? so for example im currently trying to get a purple pansy so im watering two hybrid reds. today i found that they produced a blue! i think a resource that showed all possibilities for two flowers would help reassure me im breeding the right flowers lol



Sorry for the late reply, had a very busy day. I personally use https://gardenscience.ac/


----------



## Bucky42

I got my first good purple rose hybrid that checked out doing the yellow rose test. I can clone that purple right? Then use the two purple h for the white special hybrid needed for the last steps.


----------



## Khaelis

Bucky42 said:


> I got my first good purple rose hybrid that checked out doing the yellow rose test. I can clone that purple right? Then use the two purple h for the white special hybrid needed for the last steps.



Sorry for the super late reply, haven't really been having a great week so just been distancing myself from others. You can definitely duplicate it if you wish.


----------



## Red Cat

Nice work with this guide @Khaelis. I appreciate how streamlined it looks.

I played around with the flower breeding simulator and found some potential optimizations to the blue rose methods.

Method 1: Step 2 has a 50% chance of producing a hybrid red (1010) and a 50% chance of producing a hybrid pink (1011) rose. The hybrid red roses are actually better for breeding with seed yellows than the hybrid pink roses because the red roses do not have the undesirable shade trait that the pink roses have. A red (1010) and a seed yellow (0200) have a 25% chance of getting the hybrid red (1110) rose versus only 12.5% for the pink (1011) and seed yellow (0200). So the optimal thing to do would be to take all offspring produced in step 2 regardless of color and breed them with seed yellows in step 3 and keep all of the red roses produced in step 3. There's more to keep track of by using 3 different red genotypes instead of 2, but you can save some time by not throwing away your best offspring produced in step 2.

Method 2: You can skip breeding the regular purple (0020) rose at the beginning and instead breed at least two of the hybrid white (0110) roses from seed white and seed yellow roses. Then you can breed two hybrid white (0110) roses together to get the hybrid purple rose (0120). While breeding two hybrid white roses together has only a 12.5% chance of producing the hybrid purple roses, the upside is that they have only a 6.25% chance of producing a regular purple dud (0020), which means a purple rose produced this way has a 2/3 probability of being a desired hybrid and only a 1/3 probability of being a dud. I think it's worth it since fewer duds means less testing and you don't have to worry about breeding the regular purple rose at the beginning and can focus exclusively on breeding hybrid white roses.


----------



## Khaelis

Red Cat said:


> Nice work with this guide @Khaelis. I appreciate how streamlined it looks.
> 
> I played around with the flower breeding simulator and found some potential optimizations to the blue rose methods.
> 
> Method 1: Step 2 has a 50% chance of producing a hybrid red (1010) and a 50% chance of producing a hybrid pink (1011) rose. The hybrid red roses are actually better for breeding with seed yellows than the hybrid pink roses because the red roses do not have the undesirable shade trait that the pink roses have. A red (1010) and a seed yellow (0200) have a 25% chance of getting the hybrid red (1110) rose versus only 12.5% for the pink (1011) and seed yellow (0200). So the optimal thing to do would be to take all offspring produced in step 2 regardless of color and breed them with seed yellows in step 3 and keep all of the red roses produced in step 3. There's more to keep track of by using 3 different red genotypes instead of 2, but you can save some time by not throwing away your best offspring produced in step 2.
> 
> Method 2: You can skip breeding the regular purple (0020) rose at the beginning and instead breed at least two of the hybrid white (0110) roses from seed white and seed yellow roses. Then you can breed two hybrid white (0110) roses together to get the hybrid purple rose (0120). While breeding two hybrid white roses together has only a 12.5% chance of producing the hybrid purple roses, the upside is that they have only a 6.25% chance of producing a regular purple dud (0020), which means a purple rose produced this way has a 2/3 probability of being a desired hybrid and only a 1/3 probability of being a dud. I think it's worth it since fewer duds means less testing and you don't have to worry about breeding the regular purple rose at the beginning and can focus exclusively on breeding hybrid white roses.



For Method 1, it does seem to make much more sense to go the hybrid red rose route over the pink rose. However, for Method 2 I still believe the higher chance at a hybrid purple rose despite the higher chance of half being duds to be more favourable; you know how RNG is. 12.5% is already pretty low, and even the smallest chance on top of that of a dud isn't worth the risk, in my opinion. 

With that, I'll get add a second Method 1 alternative to the guide later with what you've noted since I don't want to discredit DazzaBound's findings.


----------



## Bucky42

Hi I am finally on step 5 breeding wh2 with the orange hybrid. I know i need the redh2 but are the orange or white from this breeding worth keeping? I didn't get any of the red hybrids only an orange and a white. Are the Orange good with the possibility of producing blue? I wouldn't keep them with the step 5 flowers, they would be in their own area. Don't want to mix things up.


----------



## whimsycreator

I swear I’m getting my purple windflowers from breeding two pinks though... :0


----------



## tajikey

So glad my blacks spawned from my hybrid reds gave me a blue. I'm also thankful for cloning.


----------



## mirukushake

whimsycreator said:


> I swear I’m getting my purple windflowers from breeding two pinks though... :0



It's completely possible depending on the genes of your pink windflowers. 2 pink windflowers from the (now inaccessible) hybrid islands have a 25% chance of producing purple. Other genetic pairings have much lower chances (1 - 12%) but they can do it.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn

Hoo boy, and I just rearranged my flowers too... ': D
Still, I get the feeling this will come in handy! I've been having the hardest time growing purple hyacinths and pansies...


----------



## Red Cat

Bucky42 said:


> Hi I am finally on step 5 breeding wh2 with the orange hybrid. I know i need the redh2 but are the orange or white from this breeding worth keeping? I didn't get any of the red hybrids only an orange and a white. Are the Orange good with the possibility of producing blue? I wouldn't keep them with the step 5 flowers, they would be in their own area. Don't want to mix things up.


The orange and white offspring from that step are the same genetically as the orange hybrid and white hybrid 2 respectively, so if you got both an orange and white offspring from that step, you should pair them together for more chances to get the red hybrid 2. For what it's worth, the yellow offspring from this step are yellow hybrids which you can breed with the orange hybrid for a 12.5% chance at the red hybrid 2, but the white hybrid 2 is better than the yellow hybrid when paired with an orange hybrid.


----------



## Khaelis

Terribly sorry for the inactivity on this guide, life has just been too busy. I did make a small addition to the guide, however. I added a "Hybrid Garden Layouts" section in the Hybrids Section, with a video of DazzaBound's video guide on hybrid garden layouts as its incredibly useful information.


----------



## Insulaire

The turtle breeding pattern is a game changer for me. Woke up to soo many more buds than with the old checkerboard approach!


----------



## Griff

Bump


----------



## Bucky42

I got my first blue rose! It took a long time but so fun to have one that I bred using this guide. The only flower I still haven't  bred yet is a purple tulip. I wasn't working on them though and by mostly ignoring them I managed to get all the other colors. I am sure it won't take long to get a purple tulip.


----------



## Khaelis

Been a while... not really much to add to the guide, since I got pretty much everything important covered, but I figure I'd give this thread a bump.


----------



## Chrystina

Finally, a hybrid guide that is well organized and highly informative. thank you for this! Bumppp


----------



## Red Cat

Woooooooooo!!!!!!! Mission accomplished!       






I'm sure I'll look back on this day in a few months and say "My island is overrun with these. Why did I put so much blood, sweat, tears, watering cans, and shovels into breeding this?"


----------



## Khaelis

Red Cat said:


> Woooooooooo!!!!!!! Mission accomplished!
> 
> View attachment 283831
> 
> I'm sure I'll look back on this day in a few months and say "My island is overrun with these. Why did I put so much blood, sweat, tears, watering cans, and shovels into breeding this?"



Congrats! I've got a ton of hybrid red roses (about 20) myself, only a matter of time before my first blue rose pops up as well.


----------



## jesilyn

I've been working on the blue rose for many game days... probably about 4 weeks (some normal time, some time traveled). I have like 37 purple roses breeding to seed yellows in pairs all over my island... NONE have ever given a yellow rose... I feel like it's never going to happen lol. I've had the special oranges and special whites from the first step ready to go for ages!


----------



## Red Cat

jesilyn said:


> I've been working on the blue rose for many game days... probably about 4 weeks (some normal time, some time traveled). I have like 37 purple roses breeding to seed yellows in pairs all over my island... NONE have ever given a yellow rose... I feel like it's never going to happen lol. I've had the special oranges and special whites from the first step ready to go for ages!


Are the purple roses you're testing offspring from a regular purple rose (white + white) and the special white rose (white + yellow)? You're supposed to cross a regular purple rose with the special white rose to get a purple rose offspring and then test that purple rose with a yellow rose. If you're just crossing regular purple roses with seed yellow roses, you'll never end up with a yellow offspring.


----------



## jesilyn

Red Cat said:


> Are the purple roses you're testing offspring from a regular purple rose (white + white) and the special white rose (white + yellow)? You're supposed to cross a regular purple rose with the special white rose to get a purple rose offspring and then test that purple rose with a yellow rose. If you're just crossing regular purple roses with seed yellow roses, you'll never end up with a yellow offspring.


OMG I'm so dumb. I swear I thought it said to test the first purples. I wish I had posted here a week ago!  Off to breed all these purples to special whites....


----------



## PandyBear

Regarding Blue Rose method 2... I'm confused about the earliest part of it...

It says for step 1 to obtain all product and keep them safe for future use - what does that mean exactly? Then beside that, it lists flower 1 as red, yellow, and white and flower 2 as white, yellow, and white.

This is probably a really dumb question, but is the product listed horizontal across from the types listed? Thus...white + white is purple, red + yellow = orange, yellow + white = white

I would assume that it is, but I just wanted to make sure. I have every flower but the blue rose, and method 1 isn't doing it, so...I'd really like to get serious about it


----------



## jesilyn

PandyBear said:


> Regarding Blue Rose method 2... I'm confused about the earliest part of it...
> 
> It says for step 1 to obtain all product and keep them safe for future use - what does that mean exactly? Then beside that, it lists flower 1 as red, yellow, and white and flower 2 as white, yellow, and white.
> 
> This is probably a really dumb question, but is the product listed horizontal across from the types listed? Thus...white + white is purple, red + yellow = orange, yellow + white = white
> 
> I would assume that it is, but I just wanted to make sure. I have every flower but the blue rose, and method 1 isn't doing it, so...I'd really like to get serious about it



Yes, white plus white for purple, etc.

In the next step, the purples and the white hybrids from step 1 get used. The orange from step one is saved for many steps later. Don't do what I did and start testing the purples from step 1! I now have a few good ones from step 2 to go on.


----------



## Red Cat

PandyBear said:


> Regarding Blue Rose method 2... I'm confused about the earliest part of it...
> 
> It says for step 1 to obtain all product and keep them safe for future use - what does that mean exactly? Then beside that, it lists flower 1 as red, yellow, and white and flower 2 as white, yellow, and white.
> 
> This is probably a really dumb question, but is the product listed horizontal across from the types listed? Thus...white + white is purple, red + yellow = orange, yellow + white = white
> 
> I would assume that it is, but I just wanted to make sure. I have every flower but the blue rose, and method 1 isn't doing it, so...I'd really like to get serious about it


Keeping the product safe for future use means make sure the flowers you are using are actually from seed bags. If you just pull some random yellow or white rose that you have planted somewhere and use it for step 1 of method 2, you can very easily mess things up and never get a blue rose.

The product column is the desired result from the two flowers in the cells to its left. Pay very close attention to the parenthesis as the method has 3 different types of white roses, 2 different types of purple roses, 2 different types of orange roses, and 2 different types of red roses, and if you use the wrong type of rose in any of the steps, then you'll be wasting a lot of time as the person above can attest.


----------



## sunnibunniva

tysm for this, definitely gonna try blue rose method 2 in combination with DazzaBound's layouts!


----------



## Khaelis

Ah.. been a while since I've done anything with this guide. While I didn't really add much, if anything at all, I did tweak a few things to make it a little nicer on the eyes.

Edit: I am not making any promises, but I may make a huge revision of this guide and replace the box charts with images. Again, not making promises. It'd be a lot of work and I don't have a ton of time as of late, we'll just have to see.


----------



## Insulaire

I owe 100% of my flower breeding success to this thread and shared out the first post to many non-board members as it is the simplest and best guide on the internet!


----------



## Khaelis

Insulaire said:


> I owe 100% of my flower breeding success to this thread and shared out the first post to many non-board members as it is the simplest and best guide on the internet!



Lol, thank you. Though, I take very little credit in the end. All I did was take various true information scattered across online via dataminers, etc and wrote it out in word form on a public community forum for people to stumble upon. :b


----------



## Insulaire

Did the visitors watering flowers rate get nerfed? I had four visitors water exactly 90 flowers yesterday. That should give a 60% return. Today I had ZERO new flowers. I even manually went through and counted to make sure there wasn’t even one new flower. That... is not statistically possible.


----------



## Khaelis

Insulaire said:


> Did the visitors watering flowers rate get nerfed? I had four visitors water exactly 90 flowers yesterday. That should give a 60% return. Today I had ZERO new flowers. I even manually went through and counted to make sure there wasn’t even one new flower. That... is not statistically possible.



Far as I know, it shouldn't have?


----------



## Insulaire

I hate to use the g word but this has to be a glitch. I’m pretty disheartened considering I spent hours trying to even get waterers yesterday and it was for literally nothing


----------



## Insulaire

I think I may have figured out what went wrong: can picked/plucked flowers not be bred til the bud grows back? ie was watering them pointless because they can’t actually spawn new flowers the same day they’re picked?


----------



## saucySheep

How does one make purple windflowers, i have some and theyr'e a bit hard to reproduce so i wanna make my own


----------



## Red Cat

Insulaire said:


> I think I may have figured out what went wrong: can picked/plucked flowers not be bred til the bud grows back? ie was watering them pointless because they can’t actually spawn new flowers the same day they’re picked?


Flowers that you pick cannot breed on the same day (they can breed the next day when the buds grow back). Technically, it's not completely pointless as watering the stems helps increase the "bad luck counter" for not producing offspring, but it doesn't do any good to have other people over watering those.


----------



## Insulaire

Thanks, I Googled and confirmed the unfortunate news as well.  I’m just honestly glad to learn the game doesn’t hate me and it was my own fault!


----------



## Red Cat

saucySheep said:


> How does one make purple windflowers, i have some and theyr'e a bit hard to reproduce so i wanna make my own


If you already have some, just make sure they are not touching any other windflowers and keep watering them. You'll eventually have more than you know what to do with. It's a lot easier to do that than to breed them from scratch. The only reason to breed them from scratch is if you want the satisfaction of breeding one yourself.


----------



## saucySheep

Red Cat said:


> If you already have some, just make sure they are not touching any other windflowers and keep watering them. You'll eventually have more than you know what to do with. It's a lot easier to do that than to breed them from scratch. The only reason to breed them from scratch is if you want the satisfaction of breeding one yourself.


yeah i want the satisfaction lol. I have them not touching each other but it seems the spawn rate is either broken or really low


----------



## Khaelis

saucySheep said:


> How does one make purple windflowers, i have some and theyr'e a bit hard to reproduce so i wanna make my own



Everything on them is on the first post, but you need to pair a red windflower (from seed bag) with a blue windflower and get two hybrid red windflowers and pair them together and you'll have a 6.25% chance of obtaining a purple windflower.


----------



## Red Cat

saucySheep said:


> yeah i want the satisfaction lol. I have them not touching each other but it seems the spawn rate is either broken or really low


The base spawn rate is 5%. If you water a flower at least 3 days without successfully producing an offspring, the spawn chance increases by 5% each day after until the flower produces an offspring. Note that shoveling the flower resets the spawn chance to 5%, so only move a flower after it has produced an offspring. If you keep watering, you will eventually have a very good chance of producing offspring. As you get more and more flowers, you have even more opportunities to hit on that 5% chance and you'll rack up the bonus chance on all of the flowers that don't spawn right away, so while cloning starts off slow, things snowball quickly as you get more flowers.

Breeding flowers from scratch also has 5% spawn chance at first, and even when you get an offspring it may not be the color that you want. You can probably get at least 50 purple windflowers from cloning the ones you already have before you get one breeding from scratch. Though don't let this discourage you from trying to breed your own purple windflower from scratch if you want to feel the sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Khaelis

So, a bit of an update (though not to the guide itself):

After a bit of thought, I have decided to redo the guide to be a bit cleaner, and add image guides. However, this is going to take me a while. For now, I'll leave the guide as-is, but after I get my own island sorted out and built up I will start working on redoing this guide. I'll work on the images now and then, though. Best prepare a little before hand.


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> So, a bit of an update (though not to the guide itself):
> 
> After a bit of thought, I have decided to redo the guide to be a bit cleaner, and add image guides. However, this is going to take me a while. For now, I'll leave the guide as-is, but after I get my own island sorted out and built up I will start working on redoing this guide. I'll work on the images now and then, though. Best prepare a little before hand.



So, bit of an update on this... I haven't really started it yet. 

Had some stuff IRL pop up, but mostly my biggest issue is I'm having a hard time finding the inventory icons of flowers online, the ones where they are _plucked_ from their stem. I can make them myself, but it would add at least a week of work on this guide remake project.

So, if anyone has a link to some high-quality .png files of these with transparent backgrounds that you spotted online, please send me a conversation. I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> So, bit of an update on this... I haven't really started it yet.
> 
> Had some stuff IRL pop up, but mostly my biggest issue is I'm having a hard time finding the inventory icons of flowers online, the ones where they are _plucked_ from their stem. I can make them myself, but it would add at least a week of work on this guide remake project.
> 
> So, if anyone has a link to some high-quality .png files of these with transparent backgrounds that you spotted online, please send me a conversation. I'd really appreciate it.



So, another update...

I did manage to find what I was looking for after a bit more looking, but it looks like IRL will keep me a little longer. I'll try to start on this sometime next week or the week after.


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> So, another update...
> 
> I did manage to find what I was looking for after a bit more looking, but it looks like IRL will keep me a little longer. I'll try to start on this sometime next week or the week after.



Ah, geez... I started on it a few days ago, but more nonsense has arisen in real life. I suspect I'll be able to officially start the project at the end of the month.


----------

